# Need a New Singlet



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting this one...


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey, that's Mich State.... I recognize that ass anywhere.

If you look at it sideways it kinda looks like a mushroom....

Vette


----------



## g0re (Mar 12, 2013)

That is pretty darn gay!


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 12, 2013)

I want to see pics pillar.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 12, 2013)

lmao......


----------



## grind4it (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, that's gay


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 12, 2013)

That's the one I have.  You can borrow it if you want...


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 12, 2013)

Pictures and yes that's gay


----------



## whitelml (Mar 13, 2013)

yup.........most gay thing ive seen on here so far


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 13, 2013)

whitelml said:


> yup.........most gay thing ive seen on here so far



Keep looking bro... That's nothing


----------



## Georgia (Mar 13, 2013)

I was getting excited because I been wanting some new gym shirts...bastard


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine is pink.


----------

